# Monster Visual Novel - Baldur's Gate Writing, meets Oldschool Dungeon Crawler mechanics, with explosive Danganronpa endings.



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Heya guys, I'm Cinnamon, the Project Creative behind my somewhat unlabelled Visual Novel. 

For now, I'm mostly posting this up to receive feedback, criticism, and to most importantly, learn from experience. I'm not much of a Forum User and my ability to be concise is still very low.

I'm also a firm believer that whilst us Monster Folks are a Sub Catergory of the Furry Fandom; We're not explicitly Furries, and I consider myself an Ally before I consider myself a Furry, not to be alienated on purpose, but because I know, artistically, Monsters are a different ball game. We may not see eye to eye on all design choices - However, we share a common goal - Soft Paw Holding! ...Probably.

There is a link betwixt every World if one is open minded enough to see it.

Now, getting into the more technical talk here, my next comment on this Thread - Outside of Answering any questions - Will be posting up my Toyhou.se Repository to show off the Project in a stronger light. 
This is still in development, and may not be done for a few more days, but I never was known for being slow about things, in fact, one might say, I've jumped the gun here, having little to show off besides Sketch Designs... But who knows. Maybe those Sketches are cool too? I will try to make this as informative and as concise as I can as the days grow old, I am, evidently, atrocious at keeping things simple.

I hope you guys will be patient with me whilst I figure out how I want to show off this Project to you, and that you comfortable asking me any types of questions. I may have to answer some of them in DMs, due to the nature of sharing Code being a bit confusing and not for Public Domain.

But I am here to answer ANY and ALL questions you might have, budget, cost that goes into this, Project Trajectories; Anything and all things, I will love to answer and dispel the mysteries of Game Design, I may not be the best at it, but I hope to assist you. 

FAQ (Prior to this post)

What is the Project?
Simply put? A High Tech Visual Novel unlike any before it.
Deeply Put?
The Project has as many faces as there are Characters. Each Character will take you through a new Game System - A Route deeply built on the aura of this particular character.

Character 1: Slice of Life, Dating Sim on your way to becoming the Ultimate Overlord of Hell! 

Create Your Own Adventure - 8 Choices to insult your opponents and build your reportoire of insults - You've been a Basement Bound Demon at Home, you're not as socially savvy as you think you are.
These will hand you Keywords, Insults given back to you, for a purpose unknown... Well, in terms of the game! Outside that, these will be your Truth Bullets for Non-Stop Debate Mode in your Trial to come, much like Danganronpa hands you evidence throughout your Chapter, you will obtain Insults and Ideas based on the choices you made, to try and defend yourself from the narrative being argued - That you're a Do Gooding Demon!

Character 2: Redemption or Execution? Which will you choose? Follow our Micro-Boar through a series of complex situations, as the Surface World opens itself up to be even more Demonic than Hell ever was!

4 Way Direction Dungeon Crawling, alike Stranger in Sword City and other classic hits such as Labyrinth of Refrain, with elements attached from Fire Emblem & Final Fantasy 12, is the second System.
This Story will give you a more hands on approach to the narrative, a glimpse at the World at large, and just how terrifying it really is. Keep your wits about you or lose yourself to the nagging feeling of devouring everyone around you... Prevent yourself from becoming a Demon! Or don't, maybe you want to destroy the World, maybe nobody is redeemable... You are the Architech, an Arbiter deciding who gets to live on your Noah's Ark, and who dies, perhaps they'll get a second chance in the next life... If there is one.

Now, whilst these are different systems, they make sense in context of the Story, and both utilise each other's features in various ways. Debate fights will be a constant, only the deeper combat system is unique to each Character, complicated as that is to visualise. 

Smut?
At this time, no. Saucy Artwork? Absolutely.

Dick? Clit?
Possibly. Depends where I'm at.

Target Audience?
People into cute stories with extreme grittiness akin to darker stories, Echo Project comes to mind. Imagine all their visual novels in a singular setting. Nail biting drama. Depression, but also, Brotherhood Humour and the likes.
Ah... You meant Sexuality, probably... LGBTQIAA audiences, Hetero characters exist, but they are normally NPCs or things placed to conceptualise it happens. The focus is interpersonal relationships and Sexuality is not a "thing" in this setting - Mistreatment for who you like starts at Politics, not identities. I'm personally tired of stories being narrow minded in this regard. I've seen one bashing, I've seen them all, is my stance. I want to focus on the characters being more intelligent and that even Racism is based on serious problems, Eugenics exists in the setting - Most creatures are multi-breed, Pedigree is done through awful practises and is condemned for the practises, not for the interpersonal connection.

Lets use Niamh, our Monofox, as an example. His entire family sleeps with each other in an act to breed Pedigree Foxes. That's gross to most people, to a Monster? Not so much. However, the Cultist Fanaticism, the Magic required to keep this from causing genetical errors, is why his kind are looked down upon, are taken advantage of and not treated with respect. It's also seen as weakness to be a Monobreed, you're a target for bullying. It doesn't help he's a flirtatious Hedonist Twink, either. 

Demo?
Not at this time, but very soon. We have a Client's Prototype, something we can work with, but not for player's who need a clear finish in some idea.

Why all the work, Renpy isn't built for this?
Uhm, aktuelly, Renpy is a marvellous Engine and deserves to have itself known for it's true capabilities. Sure, Gamemaker can do more, but Renpy is my taste level, as a Writer, I have no issues doing the code and figuring things out. It's more difficult for me to be on the same page with the Programmers on another system.

This Game sounds hard... I wanted to click Auto-Text!
And you can! You can absolutely click skip on all Combat Features, just like Fire Emblem, there will be an Auto-Battle feature and an Auto-Walk feature, for the second route. 
I agree that, Gameplay should be optional in a Visual Novel. Visuals first, fluffy food for those that want to bite on dessert.
The Main Characters are strong enough to their jobs in this regard.

Artstyle? 
Mamaduo. Mamaduo. Mamaduo... Kevin5... Kevin5... KEVIN5!!! Dammit it didn't work... Maybe someday.

How are you funding this insane scope?
Backpocket and... Maybe a Nightstand... Ahem. 

I eat little everyday and sometimes I get to treat myself to a disgusting McDonalds takeout for Calories... Whilst I'd love to have all the money in the World, I don't, but I'm making do, and that's the most important aspect of this. Knowing how to make do and be satisfied. Sure, I want to lick Mamaduo's Art paint and snort Kevin5's Animation up my nose, but I'm not there. I will get there someday. And I hope they'll want to work with me when I am. How Furries came known to be the richest people will always make me giggle, I don't feel rich, maybe it's because I'm in the wrong group? Do the Furry Gods bless you with money when you accept them into your heart? owo

Patreon?
I... Don't know if I'm comfortable with this question... I do have one but I've not posted it anywhere, it just... Feels weird? I want to accept help when it's offered, but I... Don't know how too... I guess? I've had Friends help me out but in the end I grew uncomfortable with the help and asked them to stop giving me money, I've been almost exclusively independent my whole life outside of that, even having help towards this Project is a strangely confusing elation.

I know I won't make this Project it's truth on my own, I know that. I really do. I'll have to figure it out someway. I'm just not there yet.

Final Build Release Date?
Honestly, unsure. I'm treating every Character Route as a "DLC", we do it when we can, and the builds will be updated accordingly. It helps I created the Characters to stand on their own two feet. I am approaching this large Project the best way I can. Routes mix. Things mingle. People appear and disappear. It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out.

Whose your Husbando?

Oh, gosh, I don't... Vanukas? Means little out of context but he's grown to be my undeniable favourite Demon. Garret, our Frankenstein Monster Mash, is a close second. A very, very close second.

Hopefully this gets the ball rolling for a chatter, sorry for the long haul... See you on the flipside, my lovable Friends! Speaking of... Don't hesitate to reach out and Befriend me! I could use some Furry Friends... Or Friends in general. It's getting pretty lonely out here...


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Baphomet, your Alchemy Professor!







Baphomet is shady and... Very much dateable.
What strange fate awaits you when you go on a date with a Toxicologist, hm...​


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Eadaoin! Your Sex Education Professor!
​





I don't think much more needs to be said about how hands on a Sex Education Class is for a Demon...


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Eris, the Aloof, Enigmatic Professor... What do they teach again? For some reason, you don't remember Eris' Lessons and nobody seems to know what they teach... Perhaps a Date will clear things up?


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Work in Progress;

Meet Echidna, your Vengeance Professor! Every Demon needs to know how to backstab their way to the top, and Echidna is here to teach you the path of mistrust.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Apotheosis, Baphomet's First Son, and your Head Hunting Professor! Every Demon needs to know how to stalk, track and murder their way through Hell.

Undecided on Feet so he has two designs.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Honey! Your Micro-Boar Protagonist for Route 2; to Demon or not to Demon...


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Kamuey and Treacle! Your Wildman Savage, your sudden Best Friend and sudden professed love interest! Kamuey doesn't know the meaning of slow!
Treacle is the Toad.

"You point, I punch!"


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Kamille! The Loose Cannon, Haretaur, he's been alone since birth.

Now, Ferals are a lot of different shades in my Universe. Kamille is a Feral; He can't talk, he doesn't operate very well, and it's Honey's job to teach him the path to Sapience.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Meet Niamh! Our shining Mage Knight Playboy, and quite French, too. Love language, anybody?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice, who did the artwork?


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 15, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Nice, who did the artwork?


Various Artists, our main one is;
https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/nikemaguaraguazu/ (Eris, Apotheosis, Kamuey)

Nubiiv handles our phase 0 sketching (Honey, Echidna & Eadain)




__





						Loading…
					





					www.marinadutra.com
				




GAMBA just signed on to handle our Monster-isation; He made Baphomet.








						Gambacurta (@ogambacurta) • Instagram photos and videos
					

402 Followers, 241 Following, 162 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Gambacurta (@ogambacurta)




					www.instagram.com
				




Someone does do the concept art for me, but they broke their hand for a bit. (Kamille)
(Hiding their name until their hand gets better, don't want to cause problems with commission requests or pestering, they receive any get well wishes though!)


----------

